# Wolf shot in self defense



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

though you guys might like to see this, my aunt sent me this.

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... 789&page=2


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This was posted on another part of the forum. This post sheds a bit more light on the story. Thanks for posting it up.


----------

